# Interner Aufbau Radiator



## Gabbyjay (17. November 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären oder ein Bild verlinken, wie so ein Radiator intern aufgebaut ist?

Mich interessiert, wie das Wasser da durch muss und welche Wege es nimmt, aber wurde bislang in Sachen Bilder vom Querschnitt etc. nicht wirklich fündig.

Speziell Monssterradis wie der Phobya Supernova oder MoRa 3.


Und:
Ist es bei solchen Radis egal, ob man auf einer Seite rein und rausgeht mit den Anschlüssen, oder müssen die links und rechts verteilt sein?


----------



## Uter (17. November 2011)

Bei Netzradis strömt dass Wasser in die Vorkammer mit dem Anschluss und verteilt sich von dort auf die Kanäle. In diesen fließt es mehrfach parallel zur anderen Seite, wo es in der großen Vorkammer umgelenkt wird. Danach fließt dass Wasser wieder parallel durch Kanäle auf der anderen Seite zurück, bis es aus der 2. Vorkammer mit Anschluss austritt. Alles in allem bewegt sich das Wasser also in U-Form.  Bei großen Netzradis wie dem Nova kann es auch vorkommen, dass das Wasser mehr als einmal umgelenkt wird, so dass das Wasser in einer W-Form fließt.

(Spezielle Radis, wie die Black Ice X-Flow mal außen vor gelassen.)

Bei Rohrradis gibt es mehrere Ansätze, meist fließt das Wasser aber auch mehrfach parallel und wird mehrfach umgelenkt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRZZ2wKM_cY


----------



## Gabbyjay (17. November 2011)

Gutes Video, danke.

Kann ich beim Supernova also auch Einlass links unten und Auslass links oben haben, als Beispiel?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2011)

Nein. Anschlüsse an einer Ecke eines Radiators gehen alle auf einen gemeinsamen Ursprung zurück. (einige Hersteller konzentrieren alle Anschlüsse sehr nah beieinander, aber wenn es eine zweite Gruppe in größeren Abstand gibt, muss das Wasser von einer zur anderen fließen)


----------



## Gabbyjay (17. November 2011)

Gut. Das sollte man ja vorher klären, bevor man seine Schläuche entsprechend zerschneidet.


----------



## Gabbyjay (18. November 2011)

Kann man jenen Radiator auch horizontal begreiben, statt vertikal aufgestellt?
Also "liegend", dass die Luft von unten nach oben durchströhmt?

Abstände nach oben und unten natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Uter (18. November 2011)

Klar, warum sollte man das nicht können?


----------



## Gabbyjay (18. November 2011)

Ist dann sogar besser für die Kühlung oder?

Besonders bei semipassivem Betrieb (Lüfter schalten erst bei bestimmter Temperatur ein) stell ich mir das nützlich vor.


----------



## Uter (18. November 2011)

Im passiven Betrieb bringt das merkliche Vorteile, sobald die Lüfter mit einer gewissen (ziemlich niedrigen) Drehzahl arbeiten fällt das ganze unter die Messungenauigkeit.


----------

